
iPhone 7 Review - okneil
http://www.theverge.com/a/apple-iphone-7-review-vs-iphone-7-plus
======
m52go
Much of the conclusions were not very positive...how'd it end up with a 9?

The Verge always seems extra giddy about iPhones. They'd never rate a ho-hum
Android phone with "disappointing" and "incomplete" features this highly.

------
dx034
"my jet black review unit scratched and scuffed almost instantly"

I don't see a point of making smartphones thinner if they are so fragile that
they have to be in cases. A phone that's a few millimeters thicker and a bit
heavier might still feel smaller for the customer if it's usable without a
case.

~~~
asendra
What does that have to do with having an easily scratchable finish???

~~~
Jtsummers
If the phone has a nice showy fragile finish users may feel compelled to
protect it by putting it in a case. Negating the benefit of a thinner phone.

~~~
Steko
The thin phone with special finish that "needs" a case is still thinner than
_thicker phone with finish that needs case just as much (or little)_.
Thickness is a red herring here.

------
FussyZeus
If nothing else, it's refreshing to see a more logical take on the headphone
jack issue. All of tech media will not stop harping on this, just like they
did when the optical drive was no longer standard on Macs (you need to buy a
$35 USB optical drive, the HORROR).

Maybe Apple was a little ahead of their time to remove the optical drive, and
maybe they are with the headphone jack too. So far the more level headed of
the user base don't seem to give too much of a shit.

~~~
morbidhawk
My issue with the headphone jack removal is that it is a more reliable port
than the lightning port. I've had a lightning port on an iPhone become damaged
before through normal wear and tear. I have to now position the cable just
right to charge it. There's no way that I'd want to use that lightning port
even more by trying to play music on it and I definitely don't want to have to
hold the adapter a certain way to get music to play.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Are you sure the port is actually damaged? A common issue is lint clogging it
up. I had an issue where I had to jiggle the cable to get it to charge and
when I finally brought it to an Apple store they disappeared out back and
returned with so much lint I don't know how it even fit in the port. You can
remove it yourself with a paperclip but I'd take it to the Apple store so that
if the port really does get damaged removing the lint they're liable.

~~~
morbidhawk
Whoa, never thought of that. It's definitely possible. I'm going to give that
a try. Thanks!!

Edit: It worked! (I used the cut stem of a q-tip instead, wasn't brave enough
to try a paperclip; lots of lint)

~~~
k-mcgrady
Great! It's a common issue apparently. It also happened to my lock switch
which wouldn't move for a while.

------
philipov
How do you plug it in to charge at the same time as using the headphones so
you can, for example, listen to music at work?

~~~
mhw
Another option is [http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MNN62/iphone-lightning-
doc...](http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MNN62/iphone-lightning-dock-black)

------
Steko
This is marked as a dupe but is clearly not. Of course flag abuse is nothing
new on HN for Apple articles.

~~~
sctb
We can't have two iPhone 7 reviews on the front page. The discussion about
this particular review is welcome to continue here, or on the article
currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12486946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12486946).

~~~
whiddershins
Why can't there be two reviews on the front page? They are (or should be)
genuinely unique pieces of content that could be more valuable together than
apart ... having two perspectives on such a widely used piece of gear might be
10x as useful as one, no?

------
DominikR
The list of "bad stuff" in the article is longer than the list of "good
stuff", yet it receives a 9/10.

Looks strange (biased) to me, yet I'm not an Apple hater, in fact I've ordered
an iPhone 7 Plus for myself last Friday.

But I have to say that I would have bought the Note 7 if they had the same US
promotional offer in the EU with a free Samsung Gear Fit2 if you preorder a
Note 7. (instead we get the Gear VR - which is less interesting for most
consumers)

Also the Note seems to take better pictures, at least that's true for the
images compared in the video review.

At least the removal of the headphone jack is no issue for me as I'm a happy
user of wireless headsets for quite some time now and I don't plan to ever go
back to wired ones.

------
mrmondo
Does anyone have links to some sample (real) raw or full size unedited iPhone
7 Plus images?

~~~
johansch
Using 900x676 pixel ~400kB JPEGs for demoing camera performance is hilarious.

~~~
mrmondo
I know right? Especially when you're looking at them on a 5K iMac ha!

------
johansch
"Bad stuff:

..

* Looks just like an iPhone 6 in a case"

------
column
> Great display

How can they write that as a plus when it is the same screen size and
resolution as the previous model, and the competition as a better display
overall?

[http://www.kimovil.com/en/compare/apple-
iphone-6-plus,apple-...](http://www.kimovil.com/en/compare/apple-
iphone-6-plus,apple-iphone-7-plus-256gb,lg-v20)

Why not mention the lack of SD card slot or removable battery? <\-- EDIT :
Thank you all for your openness of mind!

~~~
pvg
Might as well mention the lack of a hardware keyboard and possibly DVD drive
and parallel port at that point - no iPhone ever has had an SD card slot or
removable battery.

~~~
Zach_the_Lizard
A parallel port is useless junk at this point for all but very special use
cases.

A removable battery is quite useful and the norm for many home devices.

